# Mise en veille



## jojo280 (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec un iPad, le bouton mise en veille ne fonctionne plus ... impossible de le mettre en veille, le redémarrer 

Quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème ?

Merci
Jojo


----------

